# working visa age limit



## kiwi1 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a working Z visa, and have been told the working age is maxed out at age 60yrs old, does anyone know the official age for work visa;s here. I have heard of some getting visa unti age 65??
Does any one know the official age limit


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge the age limit is 60. 60 is also the official retirement in China.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Actually there was an interview (with a UK colleague of mine about grievances people encounter in china ) on cctv breakfast TV 2 or 3 weeks back and 2 days after that it is changed to 65.


----------

